# ALBERT LEE - August in Gravenhurst !!



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

*​*Figured there might be a few interested in seeing ol' Albert Lee, especially in a intimate club that seats 
maybe 100-150 people ? ( educated guess there )
He is
*Albert Lee*

 







 *After working for over 50 years as one of the most respected guitarists in country and rock music, finger-picking virtuoso Albert Lee embarks on his anniversary project in the run up to his 70th birthday in late 2013...*
Show Date:*Tuesday August 26*

Show Time:*8:00*

Visit Peter's Players to purchase your tickets 
 
 playing up at Peter's Players in Gravenhurst, which is an old converted house turned into a
Blues type club.
Can't think of a better place to see someone like this !!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, saw the man the last time he was there. I sat right in front of him. He's an awesome player with so much history! I've been to Peter's over a dozen times. It's worth the ticket price to virtually sit right in front of these monster players. Peter's Players seats 88 people. So there is not a bad seat in the house.

On a side note, I'm going to see Doyle Bramhall II at Peter's Players tonight and I'll be sitting in the same seat getting schooled....


----------



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting the info Bob.
I drive by the place all the time, ( my cottage is enroute ) and i have always been curious
about the seating Cap., etc.
They ( Petes Players ) are booking some unbelievable people, and as i said in OP, can.t imagine
a better more intimate place to see some of these legends. ( not sure how The Pat Travers Band
would work in such a venue ? Any thoughts how that would go ?
Love to hear your review for Bramhall as well.
Enjoy the show Tonight


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw Pat Travers twice at Peter's. Sat right in front of him both times. This is the way Pat opened the show. "Hi, I'm Pat Travers and this is my band and we're here to kick your ass!" And they proceeded to do so quite admirably...LOL!
In a nutshell, a few other players that I've seen there. 

Walter Trout (Hard electric blues at it's finest) (get well soon Walter, we need to see you again at Peter's!)
Coco Montoya (Another great player, a leftie that strings his guitar in reverse. It sure was confuzzling watching this guy. Great vocal and classy player)
Larry Carlton ( What can you say, he's the man...beautiful sounds fly from this man's fingers)
Robben Ford (I'm a big fan, impressive phrasing and chops )
Matt Schofield ( Great player too, I believe he's much better live than on the CD that I have of his)
Bob Margolin with Big Eyes Willie Smith (Muddy Waters band. This band played close to 4 hours of amazing Chicago blues and time went by in a flash)
Jimmie Vaughan (Not the greatest guitar player but the man and his band got it happening nonetheless. A must-see if you like that kind of music)
and as said earlier, Albert Lee ( You want to see country pickin' this is one guy you'd want to catch.)
and others

Bob


----------



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

Very interesting, and thanks for the info.

Your list of visits is fantastic !
Actually, it is pretty much identical to whom i have circled that i would like to see
there !

And i will say it again, that is an amazing list / group of player's on its own, and to be able
to go and see them in the setting of a 'buddy's house' type of place is awesome !!

Am i correct with a $80 ticket price per ? Or is there a bit of variation ?

Thanks Bob,
Steve


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

335Bob said:


> I saw Pat Travers twice at Peter's. Sat right in front of him both times. This is the way Pat opened the show. "Hi, I'm Pat Travers and this is my band and we're here to kick your ass!" And they proceeded to do so quite admirably...LOL!
> In a nutshell, a few other players that I've seen there.
> 
> Walter Trout (Hard electric blues at it's finest) (get well soon Walter, we need to see you again at Peter's!)
> ...


Wish I lived around there. Getting some good talent. But they are asking some hefty prices for those shows. Pushing a $100 and over for some. Does that include dinner or something? I seen Montoya in Toronto for like $25 a few years back. Not sure I would pay $85 to see him


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Yea, the tickets range anywhere from $55 to $250. Johnny Winter last summer, sold out 3 shows. Tickets were $240. Doyle Bramhall II tonight is $140. However, it truly is a great experience at Peter's Players. And Peter really has to charge these prices to pay these artists to come out. 88 seats will not buy Larry Carlton at $25,$50 or $100 a ticket. Most of the time. the artist hangs out on the patio after the gig and talks up people while signing CDs and what-not. I feel fortunate to be able see these artists. I truly wish everyone could do the same.

Oh, BTW....no dinner. However, Peter does organize a dinner cruise on the lake


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

335Bob said:


> Yea, the tickets range anywhere from $55 to $250. Johnny Winter last summer, sold out 3 shows. Tickets were $240. Doyle Bramhall II tonight is $140. However, it truly is a great experience at Peter's Players. And Peter really has to charge these prices to pay these artists to come out. 88 seats will not buy Larry Carlton at $25,$50 or $100 a ticket. Most of the time. the artist hangs out on the patio after the gig and talks up people while signing CDs and what-not. I feel fortunate to be able see these artists. I truly wish everyone could do the same.
> 
> Oh, BTW....no dinner. However, Peter does organize a dinner cruise on the lake


It's all good if the tickets get sold. I understand the economics for sure. Some of those names are not cheap to bring in


----------



## FreewayJam (Sep 4, 2012)

335Bob said:


> Yea, the tickets range anywhere from $55 to $250. Johnny Winter last summer, sold out 3 shows. Tickets were $240. Doyle Bramhall II tonight is $140. However, it truly is a great experience at Peter's Players. And Peter really has to charge these prices to pay these artists to come out. 88 seats will not buy Larry Carlton at $25,$50 or $100 a ticket. Most of the time. the artist hangs out on the patio after the gig and talks up people while signing CDs and what-not. I feel fortunate to be able see these artists. I truly wish everyone could do the same.
> 
> Oh, BTW....no dinner. However, Peter does organize a dinner cruise on the lake


Thanks to Bob here for all the great info about this place, regarding pricing as well as the actual show and what he has experienced.
For me, i would gladly spend the extra $ to see someone of the caliber that Peters Player's has throughout their line-up this summer / fall, 
opposed to paying whatever is being charged to go to a concert via arena / stadium etc and be among 10's of 1000's.
I luck out a bit as well because my cottage is about 15 - 20km away, as it would certainly add up expense wise if you needed to get a hotel 
for the night as well. 

Originally i just thought it was pretty amazing that in a little town like Gravenhurst, with a setting much like a house party, that you could go 
and see some of the world renowned guitarist's / acts that are playing there in the coming months.

Hopefully Bob has a few more minutes to give us a brief "review" of the Bramhall show tonight and any other's that he is also planning on going to.
Cheers.........:applouse:


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Packed house for Doyle. Excellent show! If you're into that Jimi/SRV/Clapton vibe, he's definitely got it going on with his own take/tone. Another "leftie strung backwards" player like Coco Montoya, Albert Collins..... So, it was interesting/entertaining to watch his technique. Kim Mitchell was in attendance. He mentioned to us that he was using some of the same pedals that were on Doyle's board (I was sitting right in front of it). Doyle used his pedals all night long, constantly switching up. I especially enjoyed the sound of his Leslie simulator (mini Vent). Anyways, to sum up. Another excellent evening at Peter's full house. Here's a couple of pics. BTW, Doyle said it's a 64 Strat.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

What's the volume like in the small venue? Are ear plugs a good idea or do they keep it down?


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

It depends on the artist. Doyle was loud and for the encore, he walked up to the amp and dimed it. Then did a great cover of "Going Down". It was a glorious tone, however not for the faint of heart. They have earplugs at the bar if anyone feels uncomfortable with the sound level. And if you see Pat Travers, you might want to keep the plugs handy. 2 guitarists with JCM 900s cranked is quite the onslaught. However, they are are a hoot to watch.

Then, when you might see say, Robben Ford or Larry Carlton, the level is in line with their style and music.


----------

